# Happy birthday "havanesebyha"



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby, its your birthday! Enjoy the Day. Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Happy Birthday Libby!!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Libby!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Happy Bday


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH OH Im such a bad mom its Yoda's birthday today too WOW where has the time gone he is now 2 years old:cheer2::cheer2::juggle::juggle::rockon::second:yrs:drum:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope You Have A Great Day!!! arty:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*wishing you a Very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Libby!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Happy Birthday, Libby!
I hope Kohana gives you extra kisses today!!_


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Libby! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby- Have a great birthday!

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a wonderful day Libby. Lots of Havanese birthday kisses to you too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

THE HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS TO YOU LIBBY!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes ... but it was actually Kohana's birthday on the 18th. Thank you all!!! She had a nice family party! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Kohana!!!!! I'm glad to hear she had a great time! Any pictures, by any chance ?? 

Hey there Yoda! Happy birthday to you too, buddy!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy late birthday, Kohana! Hope you had a great day!​


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIBBY!!:_:arty:arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle:Happy Birthday Libby!:juggle::juggle:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KOHANA! :cheer2:arty::cheer2:*


----------

